# Fluval power filters ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got a Fluval C3 with the new 26G bow front I bought, It looks good and I've read a few positive things about it, just wondering if I should sell it and just use the AC30 I have .


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

use both more media space!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Acipenser,
I don't have experience with the Fluval C3 although coincidentally I was looking at one in the store today (in a Fluval starter kit). I think that the AC 30 would be too small for the 26 bowfront and I'd recommend at least the AC 50. In fact, I have an AC 70 running on a 26 bowfront right now and it's doing an excellent job. 

I think that the C3 seems bigger than the AC 30. If you already have the C3 and the AC 30, as Tarobot said, I'd try both, at least for awhile. Then you can see which system you prefer.


----------

